# Required veiwing ---the grasshopper and the ants



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Grasshoppers are better eating than ants......


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, ants have that peppery bitter after taste.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess since this was required viewing, I should have put a sign in log on it.


----------



## nechaev (Nov 10, 2012)

Unlike Obama voters, the grasshopper learned his lesson.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I ain't gonna watch.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Required reading, the 21st century version.

The Ant and the Grasshopper
The ant works hard in the withering heat 
and the rain all summer long, 
building his house and laying up supplies for the winter. 

The grasshopper thinks the ant is a fool 
and laughs and dances and plays the summer away. 

Come winter, the shivering grasshoppercalls a press conference 
and demands to know why the ant should be allowed 
to be warm and well fed while he is cold and starving. 

CBS, NBC, PBS, CNN, and ABC show up to
provide pictures of the shivering grasshopper
next to a video of the ant
in his comfortable home with a table filled with food.
America is stunned by the sharp contrast. 

How can this be, that in a country of such wealth, 
this poor grasshopper is allowed to suffer so? 

Kermit the Frog appears on Oprah with the grasshopper
and everybody cries when they sing, 'It's Not Easy Being Green'

Occupy the Anthill stages a demonstration in front 
of the ant's house where the news stations film 
the SEIU group singing, "We shall overcome".

Then Rev. Jeremiah Wright has the group kneel down to pray 
for the grasshopper's sake, while he damns the ants.

President Obama condemns the ant and blames 
President Bush 43, President Bush 41, President Reagan, 
Christopher Columbus, and the Pope 
for the grasshopper's plight.. 

Nancy Pelosi & Harry Reid exclaim in an interview 
with Larry King that the ant has
gotten rich off the back of the grasshopper,
and both call for an immediate tax hike 
on the ant to make him pay his fair share. 

Finally, the EEOC drafts the 
Economic Equity & Anti-Grasshopper Act
retroactive to the beginning of the summer. 

The ant is fined for failing to hire a proportionate number 
of green bugs and, having nothing left to pay his retroactive taxes, 
his home is confiscated by the Government Green Czar
and given to the grasshopper.

The story ends as we see the grasshopper and his free-loading friends 
finishing up the last bits of the ant's food while the government house he is in, 
which, as you recall, just happens to be the ant's old house, 
crumbles around them because the grasshopper doesn't maintain it. 

The ant has disappeared in the snow, never to be seen again.

The grasshopper is found dead in a drug related shooting. 
The house, now abandoned, is taken over by a gang of spiders 
who terrorize the ramshackle, once prosperous and peaceful neighborhood. 

The entire Nation collapses 
bringing the rest of the free world with it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I just copied and clipped that onto my fabebook page. That is the best thing i have seen in a while.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I just copied and clipped that onto my fabebook page. That is the best thing i have seen in a while.


I thought you would enjoy that. :grin:


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

~starts a slow clap~ Bravo inceptor, bravo...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My hat's off to you, very good, very good indeed.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

That was good


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Very nice, Inceptor. I enjoyed that.


----------

